# how do i restore my whatsapp data to a new phone?



## hunter111 (Jan 31, 2012)

im chaging my mobile device.
and when im trying to install whatsapp.
i made sure to do a backup but for some reason
whehn i install on my device he dont download it when i install whatsapp what is the problem and what can i do about it?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Changing mobile device from what to what? Did you do a local backup or cloud (Google Drive) backup or both?


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Back up should be available via Google Drive. Did you change your number as well?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I think this is a RTFM moment :S

Just click on Help and read the instructions..


----------

